# Why do you prefer Direct over Dish?



## mrmabry (Oct 12, 2006)

Why do you prefer Direct over Dish? I'm moving to a rural area and have no idea which one to pick. I don't watch much sports and do like HD programming, and DVR. I'm posing the same question to Dish owners in their forum. Thanks for the opinions.


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

Our family has had DirecTV since they began and we've been very satisifed with their service. Dish didn't exist then and has never been a consideration for us.


----------



## Mertzen (Dec 8, 2006)

I install the damn stuff, might as well use it too. :lol:


----------



## 476270 (Apr 7, 2008)

I picked direct because I knew the receivers could be controlled via serial/USB.

Also my family has Bell ExpressVU in Canada and I believe their receivers are based on Dish and they are the worst recievers I have ever used.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

MLB EI is the reason I am with DirecTV.


----------



## Inches (Jan 5, 2005)

NFL ST


----------



## nneptune (Mar 30, 2006)

I think Directv has come a long way in the past few years. It's really good now.
However, I've also had DISH since 1997, and I prefer it with the 622 receiver (that receiver KICKS ASS!).

All in all, they are pretty equal now. But, if someone were to ask me to choose, I'd personally go with DISH (because I'm used to it).
I'm only with Direct now because I'm going through a divorce DISH is at the house, and I got a great deal as a new D* sub.

I really like it. It's just not completely what I'm used to.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

I picked DirecTV when they came out with the dual tuner TiVo. Once Tivo was dropped I decided to stay because I thought they would be in a better position to deliver more HD.


----------



## 1948GG (Aug 4, 2007)

My 2cents.

You might have done a survey questionnaire thingy, but here goes anyway.

I have had DirecTV _before_ it went national in 1994, my customer number is in the very low 5 digits (although in the past I have run into a few folks here that were even lower!), and have had it ever since.

I've had Dish Network (still have the equipment, and have several dishes hanging off the house pointed in virtually every direction).

Dish, in the early days of local-into-local had tons of major cities on national beams, which is why I originally bought them. So did lots of other RV'ers for the same reason. As things moved to spot beams, that meant that one no longer could, so... I eventually dropped my subscription.

Dish is really not a national service anymore, and is rapidly turning itself into a regional one, by the fact that they can't come up with the bucks to do what DirecTV has done (go Ka-band), and are stuck with the limitations of the Ku/DBS band sats (i.e., only 32 transponders, ~35Mhz each, separated by 9 degs per FCC rules).

That limitation means that if you want to get ALL off the channels available, or what you are paying for, one needs to have the ability to point dishes from 61.5deg East to 148deg West, and large if not total ability in-between.

Now, their current plan is, like I said earlier, go to a 'regional' (East/West) system, where subscribers would only need to either point at a swath of eastern arc, or western arc. It's surely going to be better on everyone, but it also means that 'national' channels (CNN et. al.) have to be 'mirrored' on both arc's. And doing things like sports premiums (like ExInn) are really hard as it would burn up the same 'dual bandwidth' needs as well. They of course, do have some 'national' bandwith at the 110/119 slots, but it's somewhat limited (and shared with DirecTV licenses), and as things go HD, that limits it even more.

How it will all turn out is anyone's guess. Of course, most of the Dish folks look down their noses at the DirecTV Ka band system ('more sensitive to rain' is the usual refrain), but except for the obvious antenna pointing that needs to be more accurate (we see problems with that on this forum at least daily!), the RF systems are really pretty equivalent, with the dish sizes pretty identical, and a properly aimed dish Ka will result in rain fade performance BETTER than Ku/DBS. The system 'link budget' of RF power was done right. Mine, and the very large MDU systems I've set up, are, and we don't lack for rain where I live.

As DirecTV concentrates it's satellite arc to 99/103, the big pluses from an installation point of view will (already are as folks are getting the new dish setups) be tremendous. The amount of Ka bandwidth available at the 99/103 orbital slots is the equivalent of at least 8 Ku/DBS sats. They just have to (and are) launch/stack more sats (like DirecTV12) into those orbits.

I'm sure that a lot of my interpretation of the systems come from a satellite engineering background, but it isn't all just 'gee whiz'. The system as designed results in a much better system for the regular run-of-the-mill subscriber.


----------



## BKC (Dec 12, 2007)

I have Direct instead of Dish because Dish lost the right to carry distant networks.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

More HD sports available on D* than E*, such as HD feeds for MLB EI and NHL CI.


----------



## thestaton (Aug 14, 2008)

Inches said:


> NFL ST


x2. that's my ONLY reason.


----------



## subeluvr (Jan 14, 2007)

Was with Dish for 8.5 years and have been with DTV for about 2 years.

Back in the day, Dish was a warm and friendly company who operated under the business model that the customer existed for the convenience of the company.

At that same time DTV was not near as friendly and a little arrogant for my taste. They seemed to take their customers for granted.

As the years went by, and as Charlie Ergen's bank account grew at an alarming rate, Dish and DTV seemed to switch philosophies. Dish became arrogant and DTV became much more customer friendly.

I also hated that Dish sold _not ready for prime time_ hardware to it's customers and expected their cadre of _paying beta testers_ to do Dish's hardware debugging for them. Dish was always slow to resolve hardware and software problems and their software _upgrades_ were rarely that and seemed to introduce more problems than they solved.

Absolutely refuse Dish's DVR fee for each recording box while DTV uses common sense and only charges one DVR fee for the household.

Been with DTV for about 2 years with a couple R15s and it's been OK. My wife has become a power user on her R15 although she never bothered with her Dish 721.

Wouldn't go back to Dish even if Charlie Ergen came to the house to do the install.


----------



## erosroadie (Jan 9, 2007)

mrmabry said:


> Why do you prefer Direct over Dish? I'm moving to a rural area and have no idea which one to pick. I don't watch much sports and do like HD programming, and DVR. I'm posing the same question to Dish owners in their forum. Thanks for the opinions.


When I joined 5 years ago, D* had the most local channels available in Chicago, including Ch 26 (with local CUBS, SOX and BULLS games), which E* did not have. Also, I heard a lot of positive press about TiVo and started out with their SD, and then HD, DVRs. They definitely have more sports, particularly in HD, but not as many movie channels (HBO for sure, may be true of others).

My experience with the newer HR2X boxes has been positive overall, and I look forward the next generation D*/TiVo box, assuming it arrives in my lifetime...


----------



## scott72 (Feb 17, 2008)

For me it was the sports and HD content. I'm a sports nut and Dish doesn't even come close to satisfying my needs. When I got DirecTV last spring they were far and above the HD leader. I realize Dish has caught up, but I'm very happy with what I get from D* at the moment. I also get my locals in HD, whereas Dish doesn't offer them in my area.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

Ken S said:


> MLB EI is the reason I am with DirecTV.


Same here.

Plus in my area, Direct carries 8 of my locals in HD, while Dish only carries 4. And Direct carries both of my RSNs in HD full time, while Dish only carries them as part time channels.


----------



## evan_s (Mar 4, 2008)

I picked DirecTV over dish for a couple reasons.

1) When I was looking there where a couple channels I was interested in that DirecTV had in HD that Dish didn't at the time. Pricing and channels included in the packages I was looking at where pretty close as far as my interests went.

2) I'm in an apartment and a multi-dish install for HD was really unappealing. It turns out that I would have probably been unable to get Dish HD anyway because of LOS issues but I didn't know that at the time I made the decision. 119 is pretty much parallel to my building and gets blocked by a tree when it has leafs. I might be able to get a shot over it for 119 but and anything further west would need LOS through my apartment =(

3) as I did more research on them DirecTV seemed to have a much better technical plan as to how they were going to handling their bandwidth needs with D10 up, D11 coming soon and D12 as an eventually. While I am a tech guy and like that sort of stuff it was also important on a more non technical level as it assured me they would be in a good position to provide me plenty of content. DirecTV has 5 full blocks allocated to it with just 99/101/103. From what I understand this is almost as much as dish has for both it's eastern and western arc combined. There was also already talk of the SWM which would make installs really simple.

After going with DirecTV I also got involved in the CE program here which I like and ended up getting a deal on Sunday ticket which my wife loved as a long time Dolphins fan.


----------



## Ira Lacher (Apr 24, 2002)

Was with Dish since the 90s and changed to DirecTV last year. I did it because I was tired of Charlie Ergen's game of brinksmanship, as in, "Let's see how long Provider X takes its channels off the system before they agree to take what I want to pay them." 

Very simply, I watch TV to watch programming. Dish doesn't have the programming choices I am interested in such as MLB EI, Sunday Ticket, and GOL TV. DirecTV has.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Honestly, it started with DirecTV being the first satellite provider that got locals and I could leave the worst cable company in the state.

Since then DirecTV has had all the features/equipment I wanted. Now I’m really happy with my service and equipment and Dish would have to come up with something really big I can’t see my self switching.

If Dish had my locals first it might have been different. 

I like the hardware and the HD.

Mike


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

I went with DirecTV in 1998 on advice of a friend. Our cable system at the time was total crap - all analog, complete with snowy screens and monaural audio. E* was around then, but it wasn't very popular. There was also P*, but they also were not very popular, especially since they always wanted to stick their big dish right int he front yard. D* was such a wonderful change. Other than billing issues during the USSB buyout, I've never had any major problems with D* that were serious enough to even consider switching companies. I like their channel lineup and picture quality. I'm not even a sports fan, so I could deal with switching. I just don't because I'm satisfied with what I have.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

Ira Lacher said:


> Was with Dish since the 90s and changed to DirecTV last year. I did it because I was tired of Charlie Ergen's game of brinksmanship, as in, "Let's see how long Provider X takes its channels off the system before they agree to take what I want to pay them."
> 
> Very simply, I watch TV to watch programming. Dish doesn't have the programming choices I am interested in such as MLB EI, Sunday Ticket, and GOL TV. DirecTV has.


As a Direct sub, I am glad Charlie does this. The more he does it, the less other providers have to. :lol:


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

Bundle discount with bellsouth (now at&t) sold me. When I put together the package I wanted, plus locals, Dish actually turned out to be slightly more expensive when I ran the numbers. Sports was not in the equation for me. If my contract was up, I'd also consider uverse, which will be in my area soon. FIOS will likely never be in my area, or I'd consider that too. Cable is so bad in my area, it's out of the question.


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

directv is coke.

dish is pepsi.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

3 reasons for me:

1) I have been with DirecTV since the very beginning and see no reason to change

2) About 10 years ago, my wife and I were staying at a friends place who had dish and other then the fact that Dish offered a 'superstation package', I was not pleased with what I saw (Picture quality was garbage)

3) I have a good amount money tied up in equipment and really do not want to just toss it in the trash.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

dcowboy7 said:


> directv is coke.
> 
> dish is pepsi.


Don't you have that backwards


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

I had Dish for several years. After a while, I decided to get a DVR and the Tivo-based Directv boxes looked better. I also compared the channel lineups and prices and found I could get a few more channels which I would watch and in addition, save a few bucks a month. Some of those channels (Newsworld International, Trio) have disappeared since then but others have been added. Right now Dish has a bit more of the HD channels I would watch, but I expect that Directv will pass them up again, although I am getting a bit impatient and hope it happens soon (also Directv's HD looks less compressed to me). I also like some of the features like Media Share and soon MRV.


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

They have all of my locals in HD and I love the fact that one DVR fee covers all the DVR's on the account.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

DirecTV doesn't have Charlie, I like seeing the channel in my package there every morning.


----------



## ntwrkd (Apr 19, 2006)

Dish does not carry the YES network.


----------



## gcvt (Feb 28, 2007)

When I began shopping for satellite TV in 1999 I don't remember Dish offering my local channels. Been with DirecTV ever since and have been very happy. No reason to change.

My buddy has Dish and I don't like the GU or the selection of channels much.


----------



## dshu82 (Jul 6, 2007)

NFL ST, MLB EI, sports in general.

Also, my neighbor has Dish, and I really think the HD PQ with D* is much better.....


----------



## skyboysea (Nov 1, 2002)

My first satellite provider was Dish. When I subscribed in 2001 they weren't able to give me a DVR but they promised to replace the receiver with a DVR as soon as they had one available. They never did good to their word and every time I was bringing the issue up they just wanted to charge me a lot of money for it. When they made LIL available in the area I was able to get only half of the channels because they split them between two sats and I didn't have LOS to one of them.
In 2003, still wanting my DVR, I switched to DirecTv that gave me a free Tivo. At the time, Dish offered me one month free service as incentive to stay, and when I refused they told me that if I ever wanted to come back, they would charge me a reconnection fee. 
A couple of years later, when I had problems with my Tivo, Directv gave me another one for free and then, when I wanted to upgrade to HD, they again did the upgrade for free. 
After all, the customer experience has been by far better with Directv plus, I don't have to worry that future channels will be broadcast from whatever location Dish can find available at the time.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

One word, sports.


----------



## kevinwmsn (Aug 19, 2006)

I switched from cable to satellite (over 2 years ago) initially because I was fedup with Mediacom's crazy pricing with little to no HD. I went to Directtv over dish because of Sunday Ticket,promise of HD locals that years(which took 2 years later), and 1 Dish setup. Dish did wind up getting HD locals here first but they still don't have all the big 4. Now the Sunday Ticket for me is a wash, I don't watch all the games I used too. DirectTV is going to continue to add more national HD when D12 launches later this year and is still continuing to add more HD local markets. Another thing with Dish is, you never know when Charlie is going to shutdown a channel.....


----------



## Kansas Zephyr (Jun 30, 2007)

NFL ST


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

It's been 12 years for me and I honestly can't remember why I picked DirecTv over Dish, but I switched to sat because of the crappy cable company. Since then I have been 100% satisfied, have had no equipment problems but I will admit I do my own installs and service so i don't have to deal with the techs. being satisfied I see no reason to switch plus right now Dish does not have SpeedHD which would be an issue for me


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

In 1995 I purchased, what was at the time, a higher end television and was amazed at the picture quality of DVD's played on the set. The cable channels (Comcast) looked terrible so for a comparison I connected my new set to an antenna and was amazed. I went to Radio Shack and bought my first receiver (Radio Shack house branded RCA?) and a self install kit. IIRC it was around $400.00! I never looked back.


----------



## Mike770 (Mar 1, 2004)

Yes Network! Nuff Said


----------



## Rob052067 (Nov 20, 2008)

A couple of posters above have claimed that Dish charges DVR fees for every DVR in the house. That is not true. Neither Dish nor Direct charge fees for multiple DVRs.


----------



## CorpITGuy (Apr 12, 2007)

Dish has better hardware.
DirecTV has more national HD.

You should check and see if your locals at available in HD on each carrier, since most people spend more time on their local networks than anything else.

If you change your mind about sports, you'll want DirecTV. If the overall DVR experience is the only factor, go for Dish.

Oh - and this is coming from a decade-long dish user who just switched to DirecTV, partially because Dish wouldn't get Fox News and all five of my major locals in HD.


----------



## CorpITGuy (Apr 12, 2007)

Rob052067 said:


> A couple of posters above have claimed that Dish charges DVR fees for every DVR in the house. That is not true. Neither Dish nor Direct charge fees for multiple DVRs.


On Dish I was always charged a DVR fee for two rooms.


----------



## Albie (Jan 26, 2007)

Rob052067 said:


> A couple of posters above have claimed that Dish charges DVR fees for every DVR in the house. That is not true. Neither Dish nor Direct charge fees for multiple DVRs.


Dish does charge you per DVR. They do have DVR's that can output separate signals to two different TVs possibly negating the need for as many DVRs needed, but they do charge you a fee for every DVR box activated.


----------



## subeluvr (Jan 14, 2007)

Rob052067 said:


> A couple of posters above have claimed that Dish charges DVR fees for every DVR in the house. That is not true.


Dish, at least up to two years ago, did charge a separate DVR fee for each and every DVR on the account UNLESS...

A. The (or a) particular DVR model is exempt from the DVR fee IE 5xx series and 721.

B. The programming bundle on that account eliminates the DVR fee altogether.

When my two Dish 721s became problematic due to a flaw in their hardware design Dish wanted to trade me two *leased* 625s for my two *owned* 721s (that cost me a kilobuck and were exempt from the DVR fee) and were going to charge me a lease fee *and* a DVR fee for* each 625 every month*. An offer I could refuse.

If Dish has changed that policy then please correct me with a link to that on their website.

AFAIK DTV only charges one DVR fee for the account and that covers all the DVRs that may be activated on that account and that policy has been in effect for a long time.


----------



## cdizzy (Jul 29, 2007)

Yep, 90% of the people here will say sports. Having NFLST alone probably makes up 80% of them. So if it's sports you like then DirecTV seems to be the winner.

With that said, I haven't been in a house with a Dish setup so I can't compare. IMHO take a look at the channel linups, HD choices, and price and then make your decision.


----------



## volkl (Jun 17, 2007)

positive comment: the tennis grand slam multi-court, hd coverage, is *****3n.

ST w/ SF is expensive, but good.

DN SD picture is a bit better than D*... has been for a while, in my opinion.

competition is good.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Charlie slapped my mother.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

At first, more HD. At present, more customer interaction through this forum.


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

1. Less fees
2. DIRECTV offers my areas HD locals (Dish has no plans to do this)
3. NFLST (I know you're not a sports fan, but this is important to me)
4. DIRECTV won't turn off a channel due to rough negotiations. (Charlie is known for taking his ball and going home).


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

subeluvr said:


> I also hated that Dish sold _not ready for prime time_ hardware to it's customers and expected their cadre of _paying beta testers_ to do Dish's hardware debugging for them.


WOW, I have never heard anybody discribe Dish Network this way. I you sure that you are not discribing Directv?


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

I know people who have or have had dish, I just like the "fit and finish" of the DirecTv equipment better. I love DirecTv, they have been good to me, but.......
My parents went from Dish to Direct and are going back to Dish once their 18 month commitment is up. The feel (rightly so) that they got screwed out of their $50.00 off (referred by my brother), D* makes you jump through hoops to get it. And because they were promised a special rate, which they have not received, although that rate is all they are going to pay. I see where their CS has went down hill. I told them when their 18 months are up give me one of their return boxes, I will ride out to the country, fill it full of cow droppings and FedEx that to them. If they complain I will pay the non-return fee. I think they screw with them because they are in their 70's.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

It seems to me that Dish is run like a small-town cable system, adding and dropping at a whim. The "Charlie Chats" reinforce the impression that Dish is small-time.

Considering the deals I have gotten on equipment, DirecTV has certainly been cheaper on the hardware end of things in my system, also.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

Albie said:


> Dish does charge you per DVR. They do have DVR's that can output separate signals to two different TVs possibly negating the need for as many DVRs needed, but they do charge you a fee for every DVR box activated.


Until you or the family member you share your DVR with have a recording conflict, on "must see shows". I checked into Dishnotwork and I wanted 2 of those receivers and the extra cost was rediculous. My living romm-1st floor, Son's room and my room 2nd floor, computer room, second floor, the wiring logistics would have been a nightmare.


----------



## paragon (Nov 15, 2007)

DirecTV provides the big 4 locals in HD in my market. Dish Network does not. It is impossible for me to get them all via OTA.


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

I switched from Dish to DirecTV for the HDTivo. I liked the HR2x boxes that replaced them, so have stayed on. I like the channels DirecTV offers, and since they have ONE DVR fee for the account, rather than PER DVR (and I have 3 DVRs), I save money with DirecTV.


----------



## dstick653 (Aug 15, 2008)

I live in a small town near Toledo, OH. I used to have Dish. A few years back, they stopped carrying FSN Detroit, so I could no longer watch the Tigers. I switched to Directv that day. My parents across the street still have Dish. they get mad when I brag about the channels I get in HD and they don't:
All locals
Fox News
Fox Business
FSN Detroit
NFL ST

Until Dish changes this situation in my town, I'll stay with Directv


----------



## ansky (Oct 11, 2005)

Mike770 said:


> Yes Network! Nuff Said


Yup, that's what made the decision for me too.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

mrmabry said:


> Why do you prefer Direct over Dish? I'm moving to a rural area and have no idea which one to pick. I don't watch much sports and do like HD programming, and DVR. I'm posing the same question to Dish owners in their forum. Thanks for the opinions.


The answer is what is the right provider for you?.For that you will have to check out both provider's channel lists on their websites(as both don't carry the same channels).It all depends what channels you want?.

For me it's national basic channels DirecTV has Logo,Fuel,PBS Sprout,TV1,Fittv,BetJazz ect.,also DirecTV also has both HBO Family East&West.

So from that perspective it would be more sports,national basic channels,HD channels, DirecTV.More Premium Movie Channels,Dish.

But it all depends what your looking for when it comes to channels and price.Good Luck!


----------



## apk8 (Sep 21, 2007)

I have been a DirecTV subscriber for over 10 years. Here's why:

1) The biggest driver at the time I subscribed was Sunday Ticket which I haven't had for three years.
2) The programming and picture quality have always been good.
3) I have never had ongoing issues with their equipment. I went from the standard stuff to UltimateTV to HD TiVO and now have Two HR 21' and an HR 20.
4) Whenever an upgrade in equipment was available, DirecTV has always worked with me to get me the latest and greatest.

I have never had Dish, so I cannot comment on their service. I do know they don't have Sunday Ticket or the YES Network. DirecTV has not given me a reason to leave and Dish has never offered anything to entice me away.


----------



## mikhu (Oct 10, 2006)

Dish didn't exist when I got DIRECTV. NFLST has kept me there since.


----------



## Packersrule (Sep 10, 2007)

More sports -- sports - sports all in HD.


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

Its just "always been DirecTV" in our house. 

I do not recall even considering Dish at the time.


----------



## HDRoberts (Dec 11, 2007)

1948GG said:


> My 2cents.
> 
> You might have done a survey questionnaire thingy, but here goes anyway.
> 
> ...


THAT IS THE DUMBEST THING I HAVE EVER READ AT DBS TALK!

First, you don't have see EVERY sat form 61.5 to 148 to get all of Dish's programming. 129, 119, and 110 (which you can get easily with one Dish, a Dish 1000.2) has all Dish's SD and HD programming, and most locals. 77, 72.7, and 61.5 ALSO have all of Dish's HD and SD programming, and can be received with ONE Dish 1000.4/ Which Dish you get primarily depends on where you live, as the east has better look angles on the Eastern arc. 118.7 has international channels (which can be received along with all HD and SD english programming with ONE Dish 1000+. The slots at 121 and 105 are no longer used. 148 is only used to mirror some international programming (for people with legacy setups) and for Alaska.

Also, Ka is not the superior form of transmission this poster makes it out to be. DirecTV had to go Ka because there were no more Ku licenses available. DirecTV was maxed out with their 32 licenses at 101 and couple at 110 and 119. Dish, with most of the licenses at 110, 119, and 61.5, plus picking up unused Canadian space at 129 have them a huge bandwidth advantage until 2 years ago.

The Ka at 99/103 most certainly does not have the space of 8 Ku birds. That is the most ridiculous thing I;ve ever read here. Assuming DirecTV kept 5 MPEG4 HDs per TP in Ku (Dish has 7 with no problem), that would mean there was space for 1,280 CONUS HD channels. Even if we say half the capacity if for locals, that is 640 CONUS HD channels. Yet even with D12, DirecTV only claims space for 200. Guess your better at math than DirecTV. (I think you are taking the total number of channels DirecTV can provide as CONUS channels. Yet, locals are on spotbeams with Ka, enabling frequency reuse. But guess what, you can do the same thing with Ku!). Ku, as pointed out, also has an advantage of being less susceptible to rainfade (although DirecTV compensates with their coding to make the 2 pretty equal).

Dish has been keeping pretty close pace with DirecTV as far as national HD channels, with the exception of some sports programming. And with an uplink yesterday, they showed how they can easily add 23 more CONUS HD channels, as well and many more HD locals. And even then, they are not out of space.

Plus, Dish DOES hold some Ka licenses. They also hold some more Ku licenses (as the FCC and the ITU (which governs satellite assignments internationally) has discovered that that 9-degree separation was a bit conservative.

If you really are a satellite engineer (although I suspect you are a satellite engineer in the same way my garbage man is a sanitation engineer), please stay away from Dish satellites!

This proves my point I made in another thread about the huge amount of incorrect Dish information out there among many members here.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Originally picked D* because it had tivo units integrated into the receivers. Since then I've had virtually no problems with any of my equipment, they have the programming that I want, they seem to listen to their customers and I've had great service over the last 8 years (the vast majority of my equipment/programming changes have been done at greatly reduced costs). I've also had 2 perfect installs.


PS. It also helps that I have lifetime DVR service.


----------



## subeluvr (Jan 14, 2007)

jclewter79 said:


> WOW, I have never heard anybody discribe Dish Network this way. I you sure that you are not describing Directv?


WOW, I'm sure... from the _black screen of death_ on the old 5000s that it took Dish over a year to resolve to the fiascos at the introduction of the Dishplayers (MS version), then the 501s, then the 721s, and finally the 921s.

My experience with Dish's hardware and support is pretty much like that with Microsoft and Windows and that Dish experience is spread out over an 8.5 year period and 4 generations of their hardware.

Life with DTV and two DTV R15s has been pretty smooth at the two year point and DTV's support has been far superior to my support experiences with Dish.

JME... YMMV.


----------



## PressureContent (May 5, 2008)

Directv has better commercials.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

dodge boy said:


> Until you or the family member you share your DVR with have a recording conflict, on "must see shows". I checked into Dishnotwork and I wanted 2 of those receivers and the extra cost was rediculous. My living romm-1st floor, Son's room and my room 2nd floor, computer room, second floor, the wiring logistics would have been a nightmare.


So I take it you don't have TV in any of those rooms, as you can't run Coax to them. If you were able to put in Recievers, in those rooms, and ran Coax to them, you would have been able to run coax to them with the Shared DVR. Recording of Conflicting shows, isn't that hard, as there are 2 tuners, and both record.


----------



## RVD26 (Oct 12, 2007)

PressureContent said:


> Directv has better commercials.


+1

I'd much rather see Beyonce over Frank Caliendo any day.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

RVD26 said:


> +1
> 
> I'd much rather see Beyonce over Frank Caliendo any day.


She needs to do it in Slow motion though. 
Sorry just couldn't help myself.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

Radio Enginerd said:


> I love the fact that one DVR fee covers all the DVR's on the account.


*+1*
This is a very big part of why I did not defect to cable when DirecTV dropped TiVo.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

PressureContent said:


> Directv has better commercials.


The Frank Caliendo *commercials* are WAY better than the Beyonce ones!!!


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

Sirshagg said:


> The Frank Caliendo *commercials* are WAY better than the Beyonce ones!!!


Except that when he does anyone other than Madden, I often don't have any idea whom it is supposed to be.


----------



## RVD26 (Oct 12, 2007)

Sirshagg said:


> The Frank Caliendo *commercials* are WAY better than the Beyonce ones!!!


Better at what exactly? :lol:


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

GrumpyBear said:


> So I take it you don't have TV in any of those rooms, as you can't run Coax to them. If you were able to put in Recievers, in those rooms, and ran Coax to them, you would have been able to run coax to them with the Shared DVR. Recording of Conflicting shows, isn't that hard, as there are 2 tuners, and both record.


If I want to record 2 shows say from 9 to 10 and something my son wants to record from 9 to 10, or vice versa there would be a conflict. and it is easier to run cable along the outside of my ouse, under the bottom of the siding than it is to go from the living room back outside to feed my son's room, then run 2 feeds into my room and anotehr one from the reciever to the computer room. Not to mention I have a "spare" DVR that goes in my garage for the spring to fall seasons. That would be a "ton" of extra DVR fees on Dishnetwork.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

PressureContent said:


> Directv has better commercials.


I was mad when I upgraded to HD and Beyonce didn't show up.... I was hoping she'd wear that little skirt, so I could hold the ladder for her!!! :lol:


----------



## evan_s (Mar 4, 2008)

HDRoberts said:


> The Ka at 99/103 most certainly does not have the space of 8 Ku birds. That is the most ridiculous thing I;ve ever read here. Assuming DirecTV kept 5 MPEG4 HDs per TP in Ku (Dish has 7 with no problem), that would mean there was space for 1,280 CONUS HD channels. Even if we say half the capacity if for locals, that is 640 CONUS HD channels. Yet even with D12, DirecTV only claims space for 200. Guess your better at math than DirecTV. (I think you are taking the total number of channels DirecTV can provide as CONUS channels. Yet, locals are on spotbeams with Ka, enabling frequency reuse. But guess what, you can do the same thing with Ku!). Ku, as pointed out, also has an advantage of being less susceptible to rainfade (although DirecTV compensates with their coding to make the 2 pretty equal).


The number of channels is not a good way to compare the amount of available bandwidth for a number of reasons.

1) Dish down rezes and uses heavier compression than DirecTV does. Thankfully DirecTV doesn't need to go to that extreme to be able to provide enough channels. If they did how ever they could probably close to double their capacity.

2) DirecTV isn't currently heavily using all of the capacity. Currently DirecTV has 2 full blocks that are used for nothing but a single sat providing spot beams currently. DirecTV can and I'm sure will when they need it add more Conus capacity in these slots by planning new satellite launches.

Finally by your own explanation the eastern arc is 77, 72.7, and 61.5 and the western arc is 110/119/129. The others are not being used are or for international/legacy customers as you put it. Assuming they have the full assignment at everything but 110/119 then they have have ~5.5 full 500mhz allocations between the east and west arc and DirecTV has 5 full 500mhz allocation between 99/101/103. 99 and 103 each have 2 blocks KaHi and KaLo and DirecTV has the full allocation of Ku at 99.

DirecTV actually has several other allocations but I'm sticking to just what the expected to be used for core programing for the majority of their customers. DirecTV has and uses both Ka allocations at 99 for Backhauling in addition to what they have at 110 and 119.


> Plus, Dish DOES hold some Ka licenses. They also hold some more Ku licenses (as the FCC and the ITU (which governs satellite assignments internationally) has discovered that that 9-degree separation was a bit conservative.


My understanding was that Dish did apply for Ka Licenses but lost them because they were not able to raise the capitol needed to meet all of the landmarks required by the Government. In order to maintain a license for a Ka or Ku slot or transponder you have to either be actively using it or meeting a government approved timeline of milestones to utilize it. EG Have to have a contract to build a sat by this date. Sat has to be completed by this date. Have to have a launch scheduled by this date. etc.


> If you really are a satellite engineer (although I suspect you are a satellite engineer in the same way my garbage man is a sanitation engineer), please stay away from Dish satellites!
> 
> This proves my point I made in another thread about the huge amount of incorrect Dish information out there among many members here.


----------



## Albie (Jan 26, 2007)

HDRoberts said:


> THAT IS THE DUMBEST THING I HAVE EVER READ AT DBS TALK!
> 
> If you really are a satellite engineer (although I suspect you are a satellite engineer in the same way my garbage man is a sanitation engineer), please stay away from Dish satellites!
> 
> This proves my point I made in another thread about the huge amount of incorrect Dish information out there among many members here.


Sits back, grabs the popcorn to watch this one.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

I've had both systems within the last 13 months and am currently on DirecTV. I made the switch from Dish because at that time Dish was dawdling around with HD and had no plans for my locals in HD.

DirecTV had my locals in HD, and had more of the HD channels I wanted and with the new customer deals, was saving me money to switch.

I will most likely stay with Direct because Dish still doesn't have my locals in HD, I figure in the next year that the national HDs will be on both, so the locals make the difference.

That said, if you like to fiddle with the DVR and get frustrated when things are a bit slow, you won't like Direct. The Vip series of DVRs from Dish are hands down better units, but the Direct ones are improving. When my contract is up in about a year, if Direct has a DVR that is faster, I'll negotiate a new contract for one of them. If they get the HR21 faster, I won't renew, but I won't cancel either.

Both services are good for different reasons. Dish's Vip series are better, but the lack of locals in HD might be an issue for you too. Picture quality is different on each, but really after a day or two with either I doubt you'd notice. Pricing between the two is comparable imo.

If sports are your bag, and you don't mind spending the extra money for the additional sports subscriptions, Direct is the way to go.


----------



## Prince Oz (Jan 15, 2009)

This will be my first post on this site. Hopefully, glad to be one with everyone. I had D* TV for 7 years. I got an HD TV and was going to upgrade all my D* stuff to HD. The only way they would do that was if I bought everything. I told them that was BS and after 7 years of service I have to pay for everything? Well I got set up with E* and received all my HD equipment free. Before E* came out to do the install, D* called me back and said they would give me everything for free and give me the HD package for free for a year. I told them that I wanted to try E* but thanks anyways. I have been with E* for 16 months now. Billing has been screwed up for 15 months, never had the same billing price 2 months in a row, and would lose my signal when we have fog. They tried to tell me I did not pay for NHL CI when I had docmentation and reciepts but still turned it off until they finally admitted I paid them. When calling CS some how I always get disconnected, and no, I am not rude with them, I want answers and they liked the hold button. During all this time, D* has been sending me letters twice a month to come back. They call me almost every week. I finally called D* this week and got one hell of a deal to come back and will be getting it installed next week. While I was with D*, they always called me once a month to see how everything was. There CS to me has always been fantastic and I hardly EVER lost my signal.:grin: With E*, even though my signal strength was only 87%, I lose my signal 3 to 4 times a month. The only reason I guess I did drop D* was the HD thing and I wanted to give E* a shot. Won't make that mistake again. I will pay the cancellation fee to go back to D*.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

Prince Oz said:


> This will be my first post on this site. Hopefully, glad to be one with everyone. I had D* TV for 7 years. I got an HD TV and was going to upgrade all my D* stuff to HD. The only way they would do that was if I bought everything. I told them that was BS and after 7 years of service I have to pay for everything? Well I got set up with E* and received all my HD equipment free. Before E* came out to do the install, D* called me back and said they would give me everything for free and give me the HD package for free for a year. I told them that I wanted to try E* but thanks anyways. I have been with E* for 16 months now. Billing has been screwed up for 15 months, never had the same billing price 2 months in a row, and would lose my signal when we have fog. They tried to tell me I did not pay for NHL CI when I had docmentation and reciepts but still turned it off until they finally admitted I paid them. When calling CS some how I always get disconnected, and no, I am not rude with them, I want answers and they liked the hold button. During all this time, D* has been sending me letters twice a month to come back. They call me almost every week. I finally called D* this week and got one hell of a deal to come back and will be getting it installed next week. While I was with D*, they always called me once a month to see how everything was. There CS to me has always been fantastic and I hardly EVER lost my signal.:grin: With E*, even though my signal strength was only 87%, I lose my signal 3 to 4 times a month. The only reason I guess I did drop D* was the HD thing and I wanted to give E* a shot. Won't make that mistake again. I will pay the cancellation fee to go back to D*.


Welcome!! :joy::welcome_s


----------



## Prince Oz (Jan 15, 2009)

dodge boy said:


> Welcome!! :joy::welcome_s


Thanks DB


----------



## Rob052067 (Nov 20, 2008)

Ok, my mistake. I played around with the Dish website and confirmed that with the majority of their service packages, Dish does charge both STB rental and DVR service fees for each additional DVR STB. 

Of course, Dish does offer dual-tuner dual-room STB DVRs so that two rooms can share one DVR and you only have to pay for one box and one DVR fee. This is nice option for some people. Since I live alone, I have one DVR sharing the living room and exercise room. (I used to have to pay Time Warner $15 extra each month to have a 2nd DVR in the exercise room. And, with Direct, I wouldn't have 2 DVR fees but I would have to pay the monthly fee for the 2nd box.) It also works well for my parents to have one DVR to share the living room and bed room. But sharing two tuners on one box in two rooms might not always be the best situation for multiple people.

However, Dish does have an option where you can have multiple DVRs (up to 4) and only have to pay one DVR fee. If you choose their top package, "America's Everything Pak", the DVR fee is waived on the additional boxes. On their website, I set up an order with 4 HDTV DVRs on 4 TVs. There's a $99 upgrade charge at installation for each added HDTV DVR, and each additional box has a $7 per month rental fee, but the $5.98 DVR fee is waived on each additional box with the "America's Everything Pak" service package.


----------



## Terry740 (Nov 15, 2005)

Was an Primestar customer with the humongous dish in my yard for about three years when DirecTV bought them out.Instead of waiting for D to change me over I went to Circuit City and bought two receivers , satellite dish and a signal meter and installed them myself. Haven't seen any reason good enough to change to Dish since then.


----------



## Matt9876 (Oct 11, 2007)

OK I'll bite on this one.

(1) DirecTV signals are normally 5-20 points higher on my meters than Dish.
(2) DirecTV uses Ka band satellites and MPEG 4 for the best in HD.
(3) Sports !
(4) SWM 8 units running off one cable line.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

Originally, we went with DirecTV so that we could get a TIVO. I had a coworker who had DirecTIVO, and then went to DISH, and then came back because he disliked the DISH DVR so bad.

Then, as HD got popular, we stayed with DirecTV because they were the first to have FSN Bay Area in HD - far and away the most watched channel in our house during hockey season.

My own opinion is that Dish vs DirecTV is 6 of one half dozen of the other. Each has their pros and cons, and it really comes down to which one has the content you want, and the price you can afford. The hardware, at this point in my life, is secondary. I wouldn't choose one or the other based SOLELY on the hardware available. Content is king, and DirecTV has more of what I want.


----------



## w6fxj (Aug 10, 2005)

I have been a DirecTV subscriber since September of 1994. When Dish Network first offered HDTV in about 1997 I added a dish to look at thier only HDTV channel on a satellite around 72 degrees. It took a special outboard HDTV modulator on a Dish 500 receiver. After DirecTV added several HDTV channels a year or so later I got my first RCA DTC-100 receiver. After another year I dropped Dish HDTV because DirecTV had more HD channels to offer. 

Every so often there would be a burst of Dish HDTV additions, but they never got so many that I would dump DirecTV. Of course Dish SD quality was usually worse than DirecTV so that would cause me to hesitate. Things are getting more equal but still not enough to replace my four DirecTV HR-20 DVR's.


----------



## HDRoberts (Dec 11, 2007)

evan_s said:


> The number of channels is not a good way to compare the amount of available bandwidth for a number of reasons.
> 
> 1) Dish down rezes and uses heavier compression than DirecTV does. Thankfully DirecTV doesn't need to go to that extreme to be able to provide enough channels. If they did how ever they could probably close to double their capacity.
> 
> ...


I use number of channels because that's all I have to compare. However, I highly doubt DirecTV would DOUBLE their capacity with Dish's level of compression. And more compression does not equal less quality always. Look at MPEG2 v. MPEG4. Not all MPEG4 encoders are created equal. And I suspect Dish, being behind in bandwidth, is investing in the very best.

Yes, I have no doubt there is a lot of Ka bandwidth at 99 and 103. But honestly, do you believe there are the equivalent of 256 Ku DBS transponders there? :nono2:

And yes, you can lose allocations if you don't make use of them. But only if someone else wants them and can take the steps you outline. But no matter. One think I failed to mention is that Dish is more working toward reverse DBS for its current slots. As this essentially reverses the uplink and downlink frequencies, this can double their capacity.

So, yes, Dish is moving forward on bandwidth. But they most certainly haven't been left in the dust. And, assuming there really is a ton more unused Ka, they are fine until DirecTV gets to work on DirecTV 14 and onward (as I believe D13 is to replace D5). Of course, I believe they are using their Ka allocation at 103/99, and can only use it more efficiently with more sats, but there their isn't more "free" bandwidth.


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

Sharkie_Fan said:


> My own opinion is that Dish vs DirecTV is 6 of one half dozen of the other.


I take that to mean you're of the mind that they're equal? If so, I disagree and the things that make me choose DIREC*TV* over DISH Network are:

1) HD Distant Nets
2) YES Network
3) NFL Sunday Ticket
4) MLBEI
5) One charge covers all DVRs on my account PLUS the fact that I have Lifetime Service
6) Rarely losing channels as opposed to the frequency with which DISH Network does

There's my half dozen reasons why DISH Network is a no go.


----------



## evan_s (Mar 4, 2008)

HDRoberts said:


> I use number of channels because that's all I have to compare. However, I highly doubt DirecTV would DOUBLE their capacity with Dish's level of compression. And more compression does not equal less quality always. Look at MPEG2 v. MPEG4. Not all MPEG4 encoders are created equal. And I suspect Dish, being behind in bandwidth, is investing in the very best.


DirecTV uses mpeg4 for all of it's hd now and uses the same encoders that Dish does. Please provide some support for Dish having better quality encoders otherwise what you suspect is really meaningless.



> Yes, I have no doubt there is a lot of Ka bandwidth at 99 and 103. But honestly, do you believe there are the equivalent of 256 Ku DBS transponders there? :nono2:


I KNOW that DirecTV has 5 full allocations between 99/101/103. Don't discount the Ka allocations because they have fewer transponders than Ku does (24 instead of 32). This was actually done because it allows more efficient use of the full 500mhz block and results in MORE usable bandwidth than Ku does.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=82295

heck for the sats at 101 they use 2 transponders that are 250mhz wide for more efficient back-hauling.


> And yes, you can lose allocations if you don't make use of them. But only if someone else wants them and can take the steps you outline. But no matter. One think I failed to mention is that Dish is more working toward reverse DBS for its current slots. As this essentially reverses the uplink and downlink frequencies, this can double their capacity.
> 
> So, yes, Dish is moving forward on bandwidth. But they most certainly haven't been left in the dust. And, assuming there really is a ton more unused Ka, they are fine until DirecTV gets to work on DirecTV 14 and onward (as I believe D13 is to replace D5). Of course, I believe they are using their Ka allocation at 103/99, and can only use it more efficiently with more sats, but there their isn't more "free" bandwidth.


D13 has been cancelled FYI. You are right that DirecTV is using all of their Ka slots for something currently. Spaceway 1 and 2 are the only sats using the Ka Hi at 99 and 103. They are however only hosting spot beams and don't even seem to be using the entire 500mhz block. I'm you can see that 2 slot with nothing but a single sat providing spot beams leave a lot of space to reorganize things and use it more efficiently.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

4 main reasons:

1) DirecTV is about the same price for a lot more channels (that I watch anyway). In other words Dish is not cheaper as they would have you believe (again, in my situation)
2) Sunday Ticket
3) Can have more tuners/DVRs (Dish limits you and charges you thru the nose for multiple DVRs)
4) Doesn't drop national channels with no notice unlike Dish because Charlie got up cranky


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

subeluvr said:


> WOW, I'm sure... from the _black screen of death_ on the old 5000s that it took Dish over a year to resolve to the fiascos at the introduction of the Dishplayers (MS version), then the 501s, then the 721s, and finally the 921s.
> 
> My experience with Dish's hardware and support is pretty much like that with Microsoft and Windows and that Dish experience is spread out over an 8.5 year period and 4 generations of their hardware.
> 
> ...


I was referring to the fact that it is obvious to anybody that comes around here that Directv has the largest group of paying customer beta testers.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Here are my reasons for Directv:

-Been with them for a long time (~1996)
-I know their technology/satellites/setups very well, makes me feel comfortable
-I really like the CE program, I love beta testing and testing new features (I used to do a lot of beta testing for companies)
-The Dish hardware while reliable, feels cheap to me and I hate the channel and remote layouts

I have used a lot of both as well, I had Dish HD at my office for a long time for testing other components (TVs and such). I have had Directv at home for the last 13yrs and still like it the best. Sometimes I see something that makes me think about Dish (like their all HD packages and now their new cool looking DVR), but in the end I always stick with Directv for one reason or another.


----------



## subeluvr (Jan 14, 2007)

jclewter79 said:


> I was referring to the fact that it is obvious to anybody that comes around here that Directv has the largest group of paying customer beta testers.


Sorry, it's not so obvious to this 8.5 year Dish paying beta tester.

My two years with DTV have been a delight compared to my best day(s) with Dish.

DTV has never charged me $1000 for two DVRs that NEVER realized features that were prominently printed on the outside of the box.

My two R15-100s have been pretty solid and timely software spools have resolved the few minor problems I've experienced.

I am relaying my specific experience with Dish compared to my specific experience with DTV.

Your experience may be different and I realize that but your experience does not invalidate my experience.

There's a _Why I prefer Dish over DTV_ thread on the Dish side you might be happier at.


----------



## JoweezNutz (Sep 10, 2008)

The ability to watch every single Washington Redskins game at home, and now, the ability to watch them anywhere I have a high speed connection.

I love simple decisions.


----------



## prozone1 (Sep 22, 2007)

I've been with dtv since 1996 and hd since 2006
No problems with any units or dvr's
I just got home from helping my mom replace her dish dvr
for the 4th time,(be prepared for units to not record properly) they are great about sending replacements
but what a horrible dvr compared to direct took 2 hours to get it
going It's not even a hd dvr!!!!


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Because it's Better and I like the "CE" Program and MRV which is on the way.


----------



## moghedien (Dec 3, 2007)

I like the fact that directv downloads the guide, receiver software updates in the background, whereas dish has to interrupt program viewing to perform these functions.


----------



## scott72 (Feb 17, 2008)

dcowboy7 said:


> directv is coke.
> 
> dish is pepsi.


Other way around for me..


----------



## HDRoberts (Dec 11, 2007)

evan_s said:


> I KNOW that DirecTV has 5 full allocations between 99/101/103. Don't discount the Ka allocations because they have fewer transponders than Ku does (24 instead of 32). This was actually done because it allows more efficient use of the full 500mhz block and results in MORE usable bandwidth than Ku does.
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=82295
> 
> heck for the sats at 101 they use 2 transponders that are 250mhz wide for more efficient back-hauling.


Actually, I understand ka is less efficient in some respects as the encoding has to allow for increased rainfade (the equivalent of raising the FEC is standard DVB-S). I know "link budget", but that is not some magic wand that enables DirecTV to get around this fact of physics. Along with increased resolution, this is the reason that DirecTV puts 5 HDs on a wider TP, while Dish can get away with 7. And yet, Dish plenty of customers content with this HD.



evan_s said:


> D13 has been cancelled FYI. You are right that DirecTV is using all of their Ka slots for something currently. Spaceway 1 and 2 are the only sats using the Ka Hi at 99 and 103. They are however only hosting spot beams and don't even seem to be using the entire 500mhz block. I'm you can see that 2 slot with nothing but a single sat providing spot beams leave a lot of space to reorganize things and use it more efficiently.


DirecTV 12 can only help get more efficient one side (Actually, I'm not sure how much it can do that because I thought the Spaceways here in Ka High while the D10/11/12 operated in Ka low, already maxed out with D10/11. Indeed, your own link confirms the only operate in the 18.3-18.8Ghz range, so I don't understand how D12 can maximize the 19.7-20.2Ghz band) But I haven't heard a word about DirecTV 14 to help the other side.

Still, you admit I was right. DirecTV, with ka and ku has 5 500mhz bands of space. But that does not equal what was previously claimed, 8 slots from ka alone. Can we at least admit that?

And since we are talking about bandwidth use neither has the ability to use, Dish will catch up with their reverse DBS allocations. Not only that, they have taken concerted steps to all MPEG4, making even more efficient use of bandwidth. The eastern arc is already all MPEG4.

Of course, one of my constant criticisms of DirecTV is all they ever brag about is capacity, which is useless unless they use it. As we can see, they have ont used their CONUS capacity from D11, despite bragging about it.

And to the guy complaining about guide downloads on Dish: to be fair, the default time for these downloads in 3AM (adjustable by the user). I have never seen my guide update without me asking it to do so,


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

HDRoberts said:


> And yet, Dish plenty of customers content with this HD.


Plenty of people were content with DirecTV's MPEG2 HD too, that doesn't mean it was good.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Since there are two threads discussing this topic from opposite directions, we'll moderate them more tightly. To quote my esteemed colleague from the northwest:


Ron Barry said:


> Since we have two threads going on here, one in each side of the fence lets try and keep the rebuttals from either side out of the threads. Sure there is going to be some misconceptions posted on both sides of the fence and in the end as I read the goal of the op the threads are about opinions why people prefer one over the other from the perspective of specific type of consumer so lets keep it to just that..
> 
> So from this point on this is a Dish only thread and the topic is Why as a Dish sub you prefer Dish over Direct. All DirectTV rebuttels of Dish customer opinions will be removed. If anyone has an issue with this send me a PM and we can discuss it.
> 
> No back on topic... "Why do you as a Dish Sub prefer Dish over Direct?"


Only this will thread will remain solely as why you would prefer DIRECTV over Dish.

One small, teeny tiny caveat. Very polite rebuttals that make corrections of Dish misstatements about abilities and costs will be permitted, but they must be only direct rebuttals. No expounding will be allowed. Fair 'nuff?

Thanks for understanding,
Tom

BTW, you've done a great job helping the original poster so far. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Why I prefer DIRECTV over Dish?

1) NFL-ST
2) I find the installations simpler, fewer complications, (the which Dish dish do I need always seems incredibly complex to me, but that is going to be simpler), and 
3) I tend to like the DVR user interface better (Though I haven't tried the new sling guide yet.)
4) Better HD (In my opinion)
5) I've had great customer service for the past 10 years.

6) In 1998, some salesman from the future told me to get DIRECTV so I could become a moderator of a website that didn't exist yet. I told him "Yeah, right" and didn't let him sleep in our barn that night.... 

Good luck with your decision,
Tom


----------



## vikingguy (Aug 1, 2005)

DVR fee is huge for me. I have 4 DVRs will be 5 or 6 once MRV hits. I can only imagine my bill with dish having to pay a fee on each of them. I do admit I would love to try the new vip922. I would love to get 3 or 4 of them.


----------



## BlackHitachi (Jan 1, 2004)

1.HD
2.NFL ST
3.MLB EI
4.Boomerang in all packs(on dish at250 and up))
5.one dish
6.remote DVR's scheduling (Also by Iphone)
7.three Networked DVR's (One more on the way!)
8.Direct on Demand
9.23$ off for 12 months
10.1 year showtime for free
11. JUST ONE!!!! Dvr fee per ACCOUNT
12.Customer service speaka da English.:hurah:
13. ALL my Locals
14. I'm sure there is more but i goto go watch TV!!:wave:


----------



## HDRoberts (Dec 11, 2007)

Tom Robertson said:


> One small, teeny tiny caveat. Very polite rebuttals that make corrections of Dish misstatements about abilities and costs will be permitted, but they must be only direct rebuttals. No expounding will be allowed. Fair 'nuff?


Very fair. While I may have been a little harsh, that was what I was trying to do. both sides should get a fair shake. Misinformation will only hurt this customer.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Tom Robertson said:


> 6) In 1998, some salesman from the future told me to get DIRECTV so I could become a moderator of a website that didn't exist yet. I told him "Yeah, right" and didn't let him sleep in our barn that night....
> 
> Good luck with your decision,
> Tom


:lol: :lol: :lol:

You are "on a roll" this week Tom.

I'd utter the same comments you did, and also add in that they were earlier to market with real HD, HD DVRs, new offerings like NFL ST, and the like....

Add in a better financial commitment to new technology...and I'd feel all warm and fuzzy all over about DirecTV... :lol:


----------



## dmricke (Dec 15, 2006)

I purchased a DirecTV system in the early 90s mainly to get NFLST. Shortly after that I added a Dish system to the mix because at that time they had a better selection of channels that appealed to me. I also had basic cable in order to get my locals and internet service.

When the HR20-700 came out I wanted to make the jump to HD and made the decision to move everything over to one satellite provider.

Last year I moved to a new home that is beyond the reach of cable and have now moved to all programing coming from DirecTV. Once the Fargo DMA gets their HD locals on the bird life will be good.


----------



## SatliteHD (Jun 9, 2008)

Directv was kind enough to extend credit to me for service. Dish on the other hand refused. I had cable for a few months in my first apartment ever. I did not like it way over priced and Lousy service. I like Directv channel lineup. I am very pleased with my service and will never switch unless I had too.


----------



## duffytoo (Mar 13, 2005)

I was a Dish customer for 7 years. Dish did not provide all of my locals in HD (San Antonio). I got tired of the worse reception being my NBC. Super Bowl sucked in SD on a 65 inch DLP. I'm looking forward to it this year.

I also found Direct to save me $20 - $30 per month for nearly the same programming.


----------



## peano (Feb 1, 2004)

HD PQ is better.


----------



## jjeeffff (Jul 23, 2008)

I have had directv since 99, paid $250 for a single room install. The only other options at the time were horrid charter cable or dish, which needed 2 dishes to get my locals. I remember being in awe the first time i saw the onscreen guide and coming from analog cable who's premium offerings were 1 hbo 1 showtime and 1 movie channel, I couldn't believe the channel choices.

Over the years I added more sd receivers always paid full price for them and my bill has always been over $80 per month. In 2007 I upgraded to HD and was given a free HD dish upgrade and a free H21 reciever. In 2008 I upgraded 2 more of our sets and the first upgrade I received a free hr21 and free install, the second time I recieved a free hr22 and free install. So to get 2 hd dvr's and 1 standard hd box I paid I think a total of $40 for shipping and handling for the dvr's. They told me for being a longtime customer I was able to get the great deals. I am very happy and wouldn't change providers for anything.


----------



## Artwood (May 30, 2006)

They both suck but at least with DirecTV you get more channels!

I wonder sometimes if they had a world championship for SD that sucked the most--who would win?


----------



## kycubsfan (Sep 1, 2007)

MLBEI-HD


----------



## Skooz (Jul 20, 2007)

NFL Sunday Ticket.

If that goes to Dish, then so do I.


----------



## Skooz (Jul 20, 2007)

Tom Robertson said:


> Why I prefer DIRECTV over Dish?
> 
> In 1998, some salesman from the future told me to get DIRECTV so I could become a moderator of a website that didn't exist yet. I told him "Yeah, right" and didn't let him sleep in our barn that night....


That was you?


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Skooz said:


> NFL Sunday Ticket.
> 
> If that goes to Dish, then so do I.


There's no way it'll go to Dish. Cable, possibly, but not Dish.


----------



## Skooz (Jul 20, 2007)

I'll go to Fred's Bait Shop and Satellite Dish Emporium if it has the NFL ST.

That is my only loyalty to ANY provider; cable or satellite.

Without it, there is no way I would have DirecTV now.


----------



## TonySCV (Oct 10, 2006)

I've been a DirecTV customer since 1995 back when it was DirecTV and USSB and I've been with them ever since. I've still got waivers on file from all the LA area local networks back when I needed them (I still have the approval postcard copies!), and thanks to being on the early adopter HR10-250 Tivo bandwagon I still have lifetime DVR service, which nowadays is paying for itself in spades. 

Talk about sticker shock on DVR service fees... I just moved into a new condo complex that has TimeWarner service as part of a bulk fee program by the HOA, so I decided since I "pay" for basic digital cable as part of my HOA fee, I'd give TimeWarner a try first to see what I've been missing for all these years. 

Good GOD... first off, the Motorola DVR's they use (DCH3416's) are fine enough hardware but the software is from the stone age. And hard drive space? The "16" in the model number is for the 160GB drive. Want to guess how long it takes to fill up a 160GB drive with MPEG2 HD content? Not long. The boxes have an ESATA port, but it's disabled in the software. The user interface is the same one that Comcast used when TWC bought them out a couple years ago. The worst though is the DVR rental fee - almost $20 per DVR box in monthly fees alone. I have 3DVR's. So much for any bargain, and once you add to it marginal HD picture quality. I called DirecTV last week to move my service. 

- T


----------



## QuickDrop (Jul 21, 2007)

When comparing the two, it seemed a less complicated process getting multiple receivers for my home verses "sharing" tuners between televisions, which for me is a turn off. E* also seems to get into more "feuds" with content providers, which made D* seem more "trustworthy." And the exclusive sports content is a plus.

It should also be noted that I timed switching to D* (from cable) to coincide with D11 going safely in orbit, so they looked to be the clear HD leader at the time.


----------



## spiderman865 (Apr 12, 2007)

DirecTV has the Yes Newtwork. Is there any other reason to get DirecTV!:lol:


----------



## the_batman (Sep 20, 2007)

N F L package #1


----------



## VaJim (Jul 27, 2006)

DTV = NFLST


----------



## ohpuckhead (Dec 15, 2007)

1. I got Directv in 1996 when it was the only option for NHL Center Ice and my cable company didn't even carry ESPN 2. They also had alienated me with years of crapola customer service. Since then I've had great service (despite the occasional pains of voice-activated phone syste, etc.) 

2. My First DVR was the awesome Directv Tivo, which I still have for an old TV.

3. Generally good rollout of new channels and new HD's (I figure no service will have EVERY channel I'd like.) 

4. All locals in my area.

4. Now, every time I call they thank me for my many years of customer loyalty. They gave me some free PPV's a few years back and now 3 months of Showtime. I just got a free cleaning of my dish by an installer. Didn't know it would be free until he arrived. (I had called requesting a dish relocate from high up on my roof---unreachable.)

5. Tivo DVR in the near future!!!

Negatives: High Fees. Unstable HD-DVR 21-700

Overall, I love Directv. 

Give me six months free Dish and I'll report back!


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

ohpuckhead said:


> I just got a free cleaning of my dish by an installer. Didn't know it would be free until he arrived.


Did he tell you it would improve your picture quality? He was probably just fishing for a tip. Unless the dish is covered in snow, it doesn't need to be cleaned.


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

spiderman865 said:


> DirecTV has the Yes Newtwork. Is there any other reason to get DirecTV!:lol:


Bingo. A few others posted this too.

I cancelled Cablevision in Dec. 2002 after missing the Yankees on YES for 2001 season. DirecTV had it. My colleague had DirecTV as well and recommended it.

Since then, it seems whenever I call I can get a trial of a package or an equipment upgrade...or even consolation credits for spending my own money on their equipment via retail like when I bought the HD TiVo off EBay.

They've always worked with me.

Cutting edge on dbstalk has been a blast too.

I just referred a friend to a new DirecTV install in my neighborhood. I explained why I continue to choose DirecTV over FiOS TV. Cablevision and Dish are not even discussed or ever considered.

I didn't even know about the multiple DVR fee Dish has. Fuhgetaboutit.


----------



## Brandon428 (Mar 21, 2007)

Directv is great for hardcore sports fans. No one can beat them at that,but after 7 years of Directv I'm switching to Dish because of triple bundle savings with Centurytel and more programing I want and their closer to adding my locals in HD than Directv. I will miss most being a CEer. I was proud and honored to be one and I really appreciated that Directv listens to their customers so much through the CE program. I think most will agree that Dish offers more for the tv and movie watcher while Directv offers more for the sports fan in general. I will miss NFLST but I don't find myself watching as much as I used to and I don't really need it because all I pretty much follow anymore is my local teams. Directv won't carry CST so I miss all the Hornets games and due to blackout rules I can't even watch in via NBALP. Dish carries CST. I will always recommend Directv to sports fans and if I ever move from home I'll switch in a heartbeat to watch my home teams,but circumstances now lead me toward Dish and I know I'll be happy with them.


----------



## Gooser711 (Oct 29, 2007)

MSG-HD not on DISH, same reason I won't get FIOS TV either (NY Market)


----------



## dogs31 (Feb 27, 2006)

[QUOTE=ohpuckhead;1965694

Give me six months free Dish and I'll report back!


As a former DIRECTV sub now coming back to DISH, I would say that I beaten that deal with a four room hookup, At200 HDGold and Protection Plan for $64.99 a month. On top of that, they gave me Cinemax for a penny for a year.


----------



## josetann (Oct 2, 2006)

Started with Dish in the late 90s. For the programming I wanted, it was the cheapest out there. Later got the dishplayer, our first dvr. Not much more than a toy, I did upgrade the pathetically small drive (but not to a drive that was too large, I think it was 80GB or so that caused more bugs to surface). Not too stable, couldn't count on it to record anything. Sure, it worked most of the time, but it had enough problems that you couldn't depend on it.

Then the Series1 DirecTiVo had a huge price drop, I think they were around $100-$200, I forget. Got one hooked up with Direct, didn't have any problems. Later upgraded the drive, played around some more, and still no problems. Promptly canceled Dish. At the time I still preferred Dish's programming (mainly the cost), but the TiVo's stability and the all important feature of it-just-works, the choice was obvious for us.

I've tried out some of Dish's PVRs since then (even one that was rebranded for ExpressVu), and none of them can hold a candle to TiVo. If I had to start up a brand new account today, it could easily go either way. I'm still holding on to several TiVos (one Series1, three Series2, and one HD TiVo, that's just what's currently subscribed), but they're relics now, and I couldn't get them easily with a new account. Dish's HD DVR vs DirecTV's HD DVR, virtually the same in my book. Dish's is better at some things, DirecTV at others. Dish has a cheap HD-only package that has most of what we need, so it'd be tempting. However, if DirecTV and TiVo do indeed come out with a new HD TiVo this year, then there's no question who I'd be staying with.


----------



## martyp (Jul 11, 2007)

Well I have directv over dish simply because dish does not really want you to have a 2 tuner dvr for each tv .

I do not want to share a dvr between 2 tv which means I have to use a cheap modulator to get the signal to the other room .

I have 6 dvrs from directv and they had no problem with it .

We have been with directv for 8 years now .


----------



## CorpITGuy (Apr 12, 2007)

martyp said:


> I do not want to share a dvr between 2 tv which means I have to use a cheap modulator to get the signal to the other room .


You don't use a modulator. The DVR has two coaxial output jacks. I much preferred that setup to DirecTV. It was nice to have MRV.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

CorpITGuy said:


> I much preferred that setup to DirecTV.


It's only preferrable if you don't care about PQ on TV2. If you do, it's totally unacceptable.


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

I find Directv preferrable over a broken antenna or rabbit ears.


----------



## GolfProRM (Sep 4, 2008)

HD locals in my area was a big reason why I chose DirecTV over Dish. I switched from cable to satellite about 6 months ago due to the complete lack of HD on our cable. 

My parents have Dish, and personally I prefer the guide interface on DirecTV over Dish. My parents like the dual TV receivers, but personally I like having a separate receiver for each TV. Also, if/when we get multi-room viewing, it'll be HD on both TV's.

I have had some billing issues with DirecTV, but I have been able to resolve them all (sometimes it has taken 3-4 phone calls though). I've hardly run into much issue with signal loss - even in Nebraska where it's been snowing every other day the last month.

One issue my parents have run into with Dish is that they have started to launch the HD locals, but they put them on the eastern arc initially, and most dishes in the area are pointed to the western arc. They then wanted to either charge or extend the contract in order to install a wing dish to pick up the HD locals. I know they'll eventually be on the western arc, but they should have at least offered a free upgrade with no strings attached, or not announced that they launched locals in the market where nobody can get them.

From my experience, you'll probably like either service you choose, and the differences aren't huge - both have their good sides and bad sides. Regardless, they're still both better than cable!


----------



## tomallison24 (Dec 10, 2008)

CorpITGuy said:


> Dish has better hardware.
> DirecTV has more national HD.
> 
> You should check and see if your locals at available in HD on each carrier, since most people spend more time on their local networks than anything else.
> ...


Since you just switched who has the best PQ.


----------



## the_batman (Sep 20, 2007)

*N F L*


----------



## aj12 (Jan 25, 2009)

I switched from some rinky dink cable company to DirecTV about 5 years ago and haven't looked back since. I have read and heard horror stories about people's equipment failing or their bills having errors, but have never had 1 thing go wrong with my account. Everything has worked perfectly fine and I have never had a problem with my bill. I even moved to a different state and the transition was smooth and without any problems at all.


A friend of mine had Dish, and we'd go over and watch some football. I never seen him have any problems whatsoever with his system. He told me about a couple times when he had some problems with his bill, nothing major though. I did notice the on-screen guide wasn't as modern or cool looking like DTV's though. I guess if DirecTV went out of business icon_lol I wouldn't mind switching over to Dish. But for now, I'm happy with what I've got.


----------



## Artwood (May 30, 2006)

Dish before it started additionally compressing HD channels was great.

Now DirecTV is one trillionth of one atom better.

But in my entire life I have never seen worse picture quality than Chiller on DirecTV.

It is the all time hall of shame worst!


----------



## DVRaholic (Nov 19, 2005)

<<<< See Avatar <<<< 

Cant believe Dish still REFUSES to carry YES!!!


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

I like Directv over Dish as Directv has energystar rated rcvrs, Does Dish?


----------



## martyp (Jul 11, 2007)

CorpITGuy said:


> You don't use a modulator. The DVR has two coaxial output jacks. I much preferred that setup to DirecTV. It was nice to have MRV.


The box does have a buit in modulator . How do you thing you get in on a uhf channel?

I really don't care too much about multi room viewing as with 4 tuners in the bedroom and even the kitchen tv having 2 tuners to itself it no problem to record the same show on another box .

I also dont like the idea of dish counting each turner as the 4 they will allow you to have as by thier way of counting I have 12 tuners or 13 if you count the box we put by the pool in the summer


----------



## BWELL316 (Jun 2, 2007)

I'm a sports writer, so I basically need to have access to every ounce of sport possible.

My locals are also in a better place compared to Dish (at least here in Maine)

That's why I prefer it.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm a D* customer for 2 reasons:
NFL Sunday Ticket
Charlie doesn't run DirecTV.


----------



## BigSey (Oct 18, 2006)

Sunday Ticket and other sports packages. Don't need another reason.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Brandon428 said:


> Directv is great for hardcore sports fans. No one can beat them at that,but after 7 years of Directv I'm switching to Dish because of triple bundle savings with Centurytel and more programing I want and their closer to adding my locals in HD than Directv. I will miss most being a CEer. I was proud and honored to be one and I really appreciated that Directv listens to their customers so much through the CE program. I think most will agree that Dish offers more for the tv and movie watcher while Directv offers more for the sports fan in general. I will miss NFLST but I don't find myself watching as much as I used to and I don't really need it because all I pretty much follow anymore is my local teams. Directv won't carry CST so I miss all the Hornets games and due to blackout rules I can't even watch in via NBALP. Dish carries CST. I will always recommend Directv to sports fans and if I ever move from home I'll switch in a heartbeat to watch my home teams,but circumstances now lead me toward Dish and I know I'll be happy with them.


Unless you like to watch LOGO,PBSSprout,TV1,BETJazz,FUEL,FITTV,T101,AFN ect. which are national basic channels you won't find in the Dish guide.So with DirecTV it's sports,national basic channels,and HD.With Dish it's more Premium Movie channels.This is one of the many reasons I chose DirecTV over Dish.We will keep the light on for you.Good Luck!

Also when you bring up the Programming on the Dish website they list the same channels more than once.Sure makes it look like a better deal.

http://www.dishnetwork.com/packages/detail.aspx?pack=AEP

P.S. Don't get one of Dish's standard receivers you will get Carpel Tunnel(you will have to always press Info when your in the guide).:sure:


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Have not really read through this thread, but after watching it grow for a few days decided to contribute. I was a very early adopter of DirecTV, before Dish Network was an option. I had it for several years, then economics caused me to discontinue it for awhile. After getting sufficiently fed up with Comcast I went back to DirecTV because I had been a prior customer. I never really considered Dish.

I can't say that I prefer DirecTV over Dish, as I have never used Dish. I am happy with DirecTV, so do not presently see a need to look at what Dish offers. I can't speak against Dish in any way, as I have never used their services or equipment. At the same time, I can't speak for them either, for the same reasons.


----------



## CoachGibbs (May 23, 2007)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> I'm a D* customer for 2 reasons:
> NFL Sunday Ticket
> Charlie doesn't run DirecTV.


I would have agreed with you on both accounts last year but now with Malone in charge, D* has someone just as cheap if not cheaper than Charlie.


----------



## MountainMan10 (Jan 31, 2008)

Back in about 1985 or 86 my wife's uncle worked for Charlie selling C-band satellite dishes out of a small warehouse in Englewood, CO. There were about 8 people in the company at the time. He was told that the company was gonna be big and they were all gonna be rich. My wife's uncle said Charlie was crazy and impossible to work for. He quit. I am now divorced from that wife so I can only speculate that he has been kicking himself for about 20 years now.

I signed up for DirecTV in 97. I have been very happy with the service. It has always been much better than cable. I have no reason to look at dish. And SUNDAY TICKET. My son is a die hard Steelers fan. We need ST. We have only had ST for one season. It was great to be able to follow more than the local team. We followed the Steelers, Giants, Jets, Colts and Broncos. Looking forward to following four or five teams again next year. Don't want this to veer off into a discussion of the price of ST, but we noticed about 1/2 through the season that ST was saving us money because we weren't going to as many movies. Movie and popcorn for 4 is much more than the price of ST divided by 17.


----------



## jpprice (Oct 4, 2005)

I quit Dish when they lost their ability to carry distant networks. I noticed a huge improvement in picture quality on Direct right away.


----------



## Prince Oz (Jan 15, 2009)

Was with D* for 7 years and decided to try E*. Was with E* for 17 months and made the switch back to D*. Why?

1) Billing was screwed up for 17 months.
2) Signal was at 92% but would loose my signal during a light rain.
3) CS for E* is not good.

Got D* hooked up this past Friday. I have heard that the PQ was better with the HR23. I decided to run a test of my own. I still had E* and after the D* installer left, I ran my test. I watched D* for a few minutes and was checking out some of the HD channels and SD channels. Then I went out to the box and hooked E* back up and pulled the HDMI cable from my HR23 and pluged it back into my VIP722. D* HD channels by far are better looking than E*. The SD channels is what really surprised me. With D*, they were 10 times better than E*. I switched my setup back to D* and cancelled E*. My siganal strength for D* is around 98%. This morning we were getting a pretty good rain and I looked at the signal strength and it was 93%. Wow. I love my D* TV and will never think about switching again. Oh, I love sports too.


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

I prefer DirecTV over DISH for the following:

1. I hate the PQ of the second TV when one receiver feeds two different TVs.

2. I hate the way, when some contract renewals come up between DISH and the networks, the channels get shut off because of the inability of DISH to negotiate contracts.

3. No NHL or MLB Networks.


----------



## HDRoberts (Dec 11, 2007)

loudo said:


> 3. No NHL or MLB Networks.


While Dish won't carry MLB Network, they do have the NHL Network and Center Ice.


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

HDRoberts said:


> While Dish won't carry MLB Network, they do have the NHL Network and Center Ice.


My bad. I see it is in the Everything pack. One of my neighbors had told me he didn't get it with DISH, but I see it is available in that package and probably w/ a subscription to CI. I think he as a lower package.


----------



## HDRoberts (Dec 11, 2007)

loudo said:


> My bad. I see it is in the Everything pack. One of my neighbors had told me he didn't get it with DISH, but I see it is available in that package and probably w/ a subscription to CI. I think he as a lower package.


I also get it with HD Absolute. It's probably in AT250 as well.


----------



## VeniceDre (Aug 16, 2006)

NFL Sunday Ticket and better HD Picture quality.

I have a client with DISH and the same 50" Panny 1080p TV set that I have. You can easily see the PQ difference between DirecTV and Dish.


----------



## bighaubs (Sep 21, 2007)

Ken S said:


> MLB EI is the reason I am with DirecTV.


Same reason for me. Was forced to get DirecTV when there was going to be an exclusive deal for MLB EI. Now I'm happy I switched.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

HDRoberts said:


> I also get it with HD Absolute. It's probably in AT250 as well.


Nope NHL Network only listed in Dish's Everything Pak on Dish's website.


----------



## ImBack234 (Aug 26, 2008)

Jhon69 said:


> Nope NHL Network only listed in Dish's Everything Pak on Dish's website.


Thats funny cause I get (CH 403) NHL Network with HD Absolute.


----------



## rotohead (Nov 29, 2007)

NFLST and never having a bad customer service experience of any measure that would make me look elsewhere. HD lineup fits most of my wishes. I also have a feed of the local cable company to compare...D* rules.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

ImBack234 said:


> Thats funny cause I get (CH 403) NHL Network with HD Absolute.


Well I can't even find Dish's HD Absolute package on Dish's website?.


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

ImBack234 said:


> Thats funny cause I get (CH 403) NHL Network with HD Absolute.


Do you subscribe to CI? I think DirecTV includes it with CI, regardless of what package you have, DISH may do the same.


----------



## TheDurk (Mar 8, 2007)

In 1997, the Yankees cut back drastically on their OTA broadcasts and went almost exclusively on MSG. As cable had not reached our rural still-dirt road, I signed up with Dish and put my Dish 300 up myself. That Dish 300 will still get 119 if I need it to and has never been re-aligned; it was in service on DirecTv until March 2007.

Then in 2002 Charlie and George had their tiff and Dish dropped the Yankees and I dropped Dish; I had already been drooling for a Tivo. Cable finally arrived (just before they paved the road) but DirecTV is the better option of the two and Dish still does not have YES. My HD install was a total disaster but its my only service call in twelve years on two systems and hopefully I will never need another. So I'm with DirecTV as long as they carry the Yankees. GO YANKS!


----------



## HDRoberts (Dec 11, 2007)

loudo said:


> Do you subscribe to CI? I think DirecTV includes it with CI, regardless of what package you have, DISH may do the same.


I don't get CI. Dish's website is probably just mistaken. America's everything pack is just AT250+ all premiums for a discount. Absolute isn't listed because it's a grandfathered package.

But this thread is about why people prefer DirecTV. :backtotop I find it interesting that "sports" is the reason so much of the time.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

HDRoberts said:


> I find it interesting that "sports" is the reason so much of the time.


Why, not any different then E* folks saying it's because of the hardware.


----------



## PressureContent (May 5, 2008)

I prefer only one dish attached to my house. My sister just had DISH installed and they slapped on two! No thanks.


----------



## Matt9876 (Oct 11, 2007)

Prince Oz said:


> The SD channels is what really surprised me. With D*, they were 10 times better than E*.


Had a customer change from DirecTV SD DVR to Dish SD DVR to save a few bucks, Before I could leave his home he made me put everything back the way it was,He complained that Dishes SD programming was simply unwatchable !

Quote:"I can't even see the football in that game"

DirecTV SD or HD it's just better.


----------



## ImBack234 (Aug 26, 2008)

loudo said:


> Do you subscribe to CI? I think DirecTV includes it with CI, regardless of what package you have, DISH may do the same.


Nope, just Absolute and locals.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

Matt9876 said:


> Had a customer change from DirecTV SD DVR to Dish SD DVR to save a few bucks, Before I could leave his home he made me put everything back the way it was,He complained that Dishes SD programming was simply unwatchable !
> 
> Quote:"I can't even see the football in that game"
> 
> DirecTV SD or HD it's just better.


If you're talking about local channels, I would agree, Dish SD locals are often horrible.


----------



## Albie (Jan 26, 2007)

I went with Directv because they had my locals before Dish and have remained as they have the locals in HD and Dish does not, yet (probably when they bring the new Sat at 129 online). After that it will be up to whichever provides teh programmin I want at teh best price.

As to the Dish NHL Network Channel. It was available in HD to all HD Absolute customers. Now it (HD feed) is part of the Platinum Pack add on. This is the equivalent of the HD Extra pack for D* customers


----------



## satjay (Nov 20, 2006)

No extra Fees, Fees, Fees!!!!!

A while ago I went to there dish builder site just to see price wise, whoa! talk about fees!


----------



## Msguy (May 23, 2003)

I'm with DirecTv faithfully since 1997 because of their commitment to deliver the out of market sports packages that i cannot live without. NFL Sunday Ticket allows me to choose whichever football game i want to watch on Sundays and the MLB Extra Innings Package allows me to watch my Cubs games every day in the Spring and Summer time. Plus DirecTv HD is the best there is and will only get better.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Jhon69 said:


> Well I can't even find Dish's HD Absolute package on Dish's website?.


To my knowledge this is an expired package no longer available to customers. Much like TC and TCP for D*.


----------



## HDRoberts (Dec 11, 2007)

RAD said:


> Why, not any different then E* folks saying it's because of the hardware.


Because to hear some tell it around here, DirecTV is vastly superior in every way to Dish, maybe with the exception of the 622/722 (though some even dispute that).

Yet when it comes down to it, sports packages are the big reason. Which shows that for the tens of millions of Americans who don't buy expensive sports packages, Dish just might be pretty competitive.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

I was with Dish from September, 2001-August, 2003, then switched over to DirecTV on August, 2003. At that time, Dish has just started to charge for the DVR service, and I felt that the DirecTiVo was a much better DVR. The 501 had a single tuner, and could only hold 35 hours of programming on a 40 GB hard drive, while the DirecTiVo could be expanded with a hard drive replacement.


----------



## ImBack234 (Aug 26, 2008)

Mark Holtz said:


> I was with Dish from September, 2001-August, 2003, then switched over to DirecTV on August, 2003. At that time, Dish has just started to charge for the DVR service, and I felt that the DirecTiVo was a much better DVR. The 501 had a single tuner, and could only hold 35 hours of programming on a 40 GB hard drive, while the DirecTiVo could be expanded with a hard drive replacement.


And today?


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Still with DirecTV.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

HDRoberts said:


> Which shows that for the tens of millions of Americans who don't buy expensive sports packages, Dish just might be pretty competitive.


That's not what this thread is about.


----------



## HDRoberts (Dec 11, 2007)

Jeremy W said:


> That's not what this thread is about.


Actually, that is what this thread is about. The OP started an identical thread in the Dish forum. He was, in effect, putting Dish and DirecTV against each other. Reading the responses, and comparing what people have said their reasons are elsewhere have been interesting.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

HDRoberts said:


> Actually, that is what this thread is about.


Pretty sure it's not:


Tom Robertson said:


> Only this will thread will remain solely as why you would prefer DIRECTV over Dish.
> 
> One small, teeny tiny caveat. Very polite rebuttals that make corrections of Dish misstatements about abilities and costs will be permitted, but they must be only direct rebuttals. No expounding will be allowed. Fair 'nuff?


Talking about how "if you don't care about X, Dish might be a good option" has no place in this thread. Keep it in the Dish forum.


----------



## davidatl14 (Mar 24, 2006)

DirecTV Sub since it's inception.

2 Main reasons, plethora of personal preferences probably only important to me.


1.Sports
2.When given a choice between a first rate product(D) and a second rate product(E) 
I prefer the former.

Parents were Dish subs for 5+ years before switching over, so I have some experience with the E product.


----------



## peano (Feb 1, 2004)

I rescind my reason of better HD PQ since it is no longer true and they are downrezzing the poop out of the HD channels.


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

peano said:


> I rescind my reason of better HD PQ since it is no longer true and they are downrezzing the poop out of the HD channels.


Please explain this in more detail.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

loudo said:


> Please explain this in more detail.


Must be talking about Dish because DirecTV doesn't downrezz any of the MPEG4 HD channels and in fact sends them out at full resolution unlike Dish.


----------



## peano (Feb 1, 2004)

loudo said:


> Please explain this in more detail.


http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=151029


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

peano said:


> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=151029


Down-rezzing is a very specific thing, you can't just say "My picture looks softer, so DirecTV is down-rezzing."


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

I have not seen any reduction of PQ on my HR20-700s but I see a difference between one show and another, but that is understandable. Every show is created with different cameras and equipment. The shows created with the better equipment look a lot cleaner and sharper. Also some of the stations mentioned in the above thread are in Stretch-O-Vision and will look horrible no matter how much or less they compress the video.


----------



## peano (Feb 1, 2004)

Jeremy W said:


> Down-rezzing is a very specific thing, you can't just say "My picture looks softer, so DirecTV is down-rezzing."


Fine. The picture looks worse. Whatever they are doing. Its pretty obvious on some channels and quite a few people notice it.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

peano said:


> Fine. The picture looks worse. Whatever they are doing. Its pretty obvious on some channels and quite a few people notice it.


That's fine, but clearly this thread is the wrong place to bring that up.


----------



## denvertrakker (Feb 6, 2009)

I had Dish for 2-1/2 years, it was OK, but then I had a series of equipment problems followed by the most horrendous CSR experiences on the planet. Finally I told them to come and get all of it, and switched to D*. Although they're not perfect, the overall experience has been a big improvement over Dish. Customer retention from Dish kept calling me, begging me to come back, until finally I told them, "Not even if Charlie crawls to my house on his hands and knees."

That stopped 'em.

BTW, I've driven past Charlie's house outside of Denver. Excessive, to say the least.:eek2:


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Matt9876 said:


> Had a customer change from DirecTV SD DVR to Dish SD DVR to save a few bucks, Before I could leave his home he made me put everything back the way it was,He complained that Dishes SD programming was simply unwatchable !
> 
> Quote:"I can't even see the football in that game"
> 
> DirecTV SD or HD it's just better.


I can very much agree to this, at least as of a few years ago when I had Dish at work and Directv at home.

The Dish SD looked like crap compared to Directv SD and it was compared on many different TVs and output devices, a long with a few different receivers from both Dish and Directv.

Still, both are far ahead of most cable PQ IMO, at least the cable companies around here.



denvertrakker said:


> BTW, I've driven past Charlie's house outside of Denver. Excessive, to say the least.:eek2:


I wonder what service he has at his house


----------



## paja (Oct 23, 2006)

denvertrakker said:


> I had Dish for 2-1/2 years, it was OK, but then I had a series of equipment problems followed by the most horrendous CSR experiences on the planet. Finally I told them to come and get all of it, and switched to D*. Although they're not perfect, the overall experience has been a big improvement over Dish. Customer retention from Dish kept calling me, begging me to come back, until finally I told them, "Not even if Charlie crawls to my house on his hands and knees."
> 
> That stopped 'em.
> 
> BTW, I've driven past Charlie's house outside of Denver. Excessive, to say the least.:eek2:


I dropped DISH for several reasons, but the horrible idiots DISH has as csr's are one of the main reasons.:nono2:


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I originally got DirecTV because they offered Cincinnati locals in HD. My choice got confirmed when the inlaws got Dish and a DVR and the UI just didn't make sense to me.


----------



## Msguy (May 23, 2003)

I have DirecTv for 3 Reasons. NFL Sunday Ticket, MLB Extra Innings, and better customer service. Dish Network does not carry baseball or football.


----------



## oenophile (Dec 1, 2006)

NFLST for me.

Someone should re-do this post with a survey (starting with all of the major reasons listed in this thread.)


----------

